# Cover/Hood for my tank



## mnestroy (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a 40 gallon breeder tank, that I've always used for freshwater... but now I'm going salt.

The problem is I dont have a full blown hood on the tank, I just have a sheet of plexyglass with a square cut for the light and food.

Since I put salt water in the tank I'm seeing a lot of salt going onto the glass of the lights... What do you think if i just purcahse a new sheet of glass and cut it to the size of the entire top of the tank and place the light on top of that instead?

Thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Welcome to Fishforums!

Salt and water on the bulbs isn't horrible (at least with N.O. florescents, Metal halide is different), but if it gets on the ends of the bulbs, sockets, or on the hood of the bulbs then it'd definately be a concern. Whether or not you need to get new glass for the top is up to you, as I'm sure that raising the fixture a few inches will actually stop a lot of your splattering.


----------



## mnestroy (Mar 29, 2006)

*Lid*

yah i'm debating if i should just buy a new sheet of plexy glass.. but my concern is that the salt will splash on the inside of plexyglass and then the lights will bake it onto it... and it will be very hard to clean off..

Having a sheet of glass cut might be an option too...

I never got a full blown hood because they are so expensive for this size tank and dont let me do much with different lighting...

Do u think if i used a new sheet of glass or plexyglass and I didnt leave any opening that would be okay for the water? It wouldnt heat up to much would it? I mean not having a place to vent large amounts of air etc?

http://www.mikenestroy.com/46 - House Photos/slides/CIMG0771.JPG

is a picture of my tank u can kidna make out what i'm referring too


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

being that you use Normal output lights, you have little worry about heat being a factor, if you leave a little room in the back for air exchange you'll be fine.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

if just gonna keep it like that, i'd get a new glass top for it and leave it as is, like FF said, if leave back on has room it does to exchange air.


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a similar case on my ten gallon, and I found the solution was to set your water flow as low as your tank inhabitants can handle. Also you need to keep your water level topped off so there is less splash from the filter onto the surface. Unfortunatly you will have to clean the glass every week or so or else it just builds up on you!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

low flow = more algae, at least in my tank. I have about 25X turn over... which is actually beneficial. Don't worry bout the salt creap, it comes off with some water and or vinegar (vinegar should be used outside the tank).


----------

